# using TREX DECKING in a sauna



## smokyadam (Jan 26, 2008)

I am building an indoor sauna and was thinking of using TREX for my benches as there will be moisture and heat in the room 

any thoughts on why I SHOULDN'T use it????


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

Well a sauna will get up to 120 degrees I'm guessing and your house will probably be at the coldest 60 degrees. Thats only a 60 degree swing. Not that much considering. Now if your sauna is in your unheated garage and you live in Canada We could be talking about -20 degrees now your talking 140 degree swing. Things could get ugly if this is the case.

Trex does expand and contract A LOT and I'm assuming your application is the former, so you should be OK. Assuming again that your sauna is not more than 16 foot long and assuming that you will install the Trex with the sauna off, you should be OK. Use full length pieces ONLY and make sure to cut your Trex short by about 3/8s to 1/2 inch and center in the space.

I also suggest Stainless screws which will hold up better in moist conditions. Also sweat is extremely corrosive and stainless will hold up better under that.

GL and happy building!


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

smokyadam said:


> I am building an indoor sauna and was thinking of using TREX for my benches as there will be moisture and heat in the room
> 
> any thoughts on why I SHOULDN'T use it????


Besides the fact that it is junk? Search the decking threads at the sister pro site "Contractor Talk" before buying it. For about the same money you could use either clear heart redwood or teak.


----------



## smokyadam (Jan 26, 2008)

*trex*

thanks for the two replies, i know a couple of guys who have built their decks with it and it came out great, it's now been several years and it looks as good today as it did the day it was installed by regular guys.


i was just looking for thoughts from other people and btw i am massachusetts just north of boston


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Trex works in some place and some places its garbage. Around here its garbage. I personally like Correct Deck CX.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

TREX and other composites tend to get a little floppy when heated. Make sure you support the TREX boards every 8" - 12" if you use them.

Why would you want to sit on hot plastic? I could think of less comfortable benches, but not many. Composite decking gets very hot to the touch exposed to sun - I would wonder if it wouldn't get too hot to sit on in a sauna situation.

I would think cedar or redwood would be a much better choice.

Mac


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

smokyadam said:


> ....any thoughts on why I SHOULDN'T use it????


Not really off-hand
But just don't think it's not going to get mold/mildew, which is a common mis-perception for some reason
It's a composite...there's plenty of mold food (natural material) in it
It molds and mildews if not maintained


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I will say this, I have seen multiple Trex decks with mildew/mold problems. 

About 4 weeks ago, we ripped down a deck with moldy Trex, that was built by a home owner. (The deck was not built to code, and the decking was unsalvagable due to the mold).
Neither I, nor any fellow GC's that I know and deal with, will recommend Trex.
I especially, would not recommend it in any areas that are prone to heavier amounts of dampness and moisture.

Here's a close-up shot of the Trex boards on the deck we demo'd. The black spots (speckled all over) are the mold. There was more on the main area of the "deck":


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

That looks a lot like Choice deck and not at all like Trex that I have ever seen. Are you sure it was trex brand?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

robertcdf said:


> That looks a lot like Choice deck and not at all like Trex that I have ever seen. Are you sure it was trex brand?


I could be wrong, but that is what the Home Owner told us.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

Good call, Robert. Contours is the only TREX board that has the grooves on the underside and it's only got two grooves, not 3.

Mac


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I pay close attention to every little detail with composite decking. I like to be able to tell what brand it is from the street. That way when I go to a house and people say "The people next door have that trex stuff and it looks like crap" I can say "that is weatherbest and it is crap, we use much better stuff."


----------

